# The WALL



## togman (Oct 12, 2003)

OK, lots of folks use to fish The Wall long ago, but not many reports lately, anyone wander down there anymore? Have any Spot moved into the Lynnhaven River yet? Anyone fish The Narrows?


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

Some times I see a crowd there. I stop a watch for a while, I never see any fish come up.


----------



## sgtcupps (Sep 28, 2009)

that place is always packed i usually fish in the surf when i go down their.


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

It's been a long time since I've seen fish being pulled in from the wall besides the 5 inch black sea bass that are there.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

saw a 32" rock and and a 28" spec last weekend. The fish were landed hours before I got there. The dude put his time w/ the bubble gum and 2oz cannon ball off the old bridge pilings. (1) 28 " rock chewed on a peeler as soon as I arrived. I was looking for cobs.


----------



## REKER (Jun 23, 2010)

Is this the wall off Great Neck?


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

REKER said:


> Is this the wall off Great Neck?


Yep


----------



## REKER (Jun 23, 2010)

Ok, thanks.


----------



## andrew k (Oct 12, 2007)

ive hit the narrows a few times this fall, didnt see much mullet, not like in past years, caught a few specs all very short................


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

andrew k said:


> ive hit the narrows a few times this fall, didnt see much mullet, not like in past years, caught a few specs all very short................



2 or 3 years ago about this time... threw the net at a school of cobs... caught a few ... but to my surpise... netted a 2lbs spade.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Cobs are thick in the Lynnhaven near the Lesner and also near the western branch of the Elizabeth where I'll be looking for them Sunday while Speck fishing in the morning and then use them at False Cape in the afternoon. 

Al you'll fit right in with the net crew at the Lesner


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

jay b said:


> Cobs are thick in the Lynnhaven near the Lesner and also near the western branch of the Elizabeth where I'll be looking for them Sunday while Speck fishing in the morning and then use them at False Cape in the afternoon.
> 
> Al you'll fit right in with the net crew at the Lesner


true dat!


----------



## ORF Pete (Sep 26, 2009)

Caught some schoolie striper there this past spring (late May to early June). A bunch had sores on them though. Caught a fair few bluefish as well later in June, and at one point it was cownose rays galore there and in other areas of Lynnhaven and Broad Bay. Couldn't cast a lure without foul hooking one, even when dragging a gulp across the bottom.

Haven't fished there since late June because the bugs really started to move in, and I mostly fish at night. Might stop by later in the month a few times to see what's shaking.


----------



## togman (Oct 12, 2003)

Any Puppy Drum at the wall yet or is it all Spot and oyster toads??


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

> I mostly fish at night.


be carefull. the drunk home-less bridge people love going thru you tackle bag or walking away with a combo..


----------



## ORF Pete (Sep 26, 2009)

Never had a problem with any homeless or really seen any the dozen or so times I went this spring and early summer. If I go to a spot like that at night I'm always going with a friend or two and I keep my knife on my belt.


----------



## bendingrod (Aug 18, 2008)

ive seen cars lined up there once in awhile


----------



## sgtcupps (Sep 28, 2009)

i have ...one stole my castnet from right under my nose :beer:


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

sgtcupps said:


> i have ...one stole my castnet from right under my nose :beer:


 I have had that tried on the beach, on the pier, while camping, etc. Yes, I have my knife and a gun(permit). Pulled it 1 time when it was 3 and me. Lots of A"holes out there. WE need to watch each others backs. Some that fish will steal from you also. Theif is a bad word around me. :fishing:


----------



## sgtcupps (Sep 28, 2009)

i hear you man. i wish i coulda caught the guy ... a good old fashioned ass whoopin is what i wanted to give. too bad i didnt catch him


----------



## sgtcupps (Sep 28, 2009)

either way i caught i good sized flounder that day so i wasnt too upset ...actually it was the only keeper from the bank i caught all season:fishing::beer::spam: 22'' flatty


----------

